

CodeSprint begins today at noon (PST), with 65 participating startups - mikeinterviewst
http://codesprint.interviewstreet.com

======
crgwbr
"We do not consider code elegance or code length for the score. Though your
program must fit within language-specific memory and runtime limits in order
for us to grade it, we do not consider memory footprint or runtime in the
score."

That seems like a mistake. How could there not be a penalty for unreadable,
slow, or bloated code?

~~~
mikeinterviewst
Based on the IRC chat, most of the battle is tackling our biggest test cases
and finding an algorithm that fits into our memory and runtime limits.

------
aezell
I wonder if they'll publish any statistics about the results? I'd be
interested in both how many solutions were submitted and the average score per
challenge. Additionally, I'd like to see how many interviews are granted and
how many positions filled.

~~~
mikeinterviewst
Yes, we will have a CodeSprint Post Contest Results post.

------
rohern
Ha, and I thought I might have to time get ahead in my studying this week.
This boom in programming contests for students is wonderful, but it's turning
me into a huge nerd who does nothing on weekends but code and shout about
algorithms.

------
schmrz
Is anyone else bothered that all of these contest problems are in no way
associated with the real-world requirements of the specific startups that are
taking part in this?

------
swanson
Why is a competition targeted at students taking place on Monday-Tuesday-
Wednesday? Seems like you'd have to miss a good chunk of class to go full
throttle on this.

~~~
mikeinterviewst
The contest was designed for busy students in mind. We targeted this test to
be somewhere between 12-20 hours long in total.

------
nitrogen
Will the problems be available after the contest ends for those of us who are
not in school but wouldn't mind a bit of practice?

~~~
mikeinterviewst
Maybe. If so, we will tell you about it in our Post Contest blog post.

